# SellingCarWithA Frame



## HazelLesley (Apr 8, 2016)

We are sad to be selling our Hobby 750 but also want to change the car now we no longer need the A frame. It is a Fiat 500 Lounge, 2011, with 41K on the clock. The A frame was fitted by Tow Bars 2 Tow Cars of Grimsby, and has all the electronic proportional braking bells and whistles.
After spending over 1000 pounds on the conversion I was surprised that a dealer wanted to knock that amount off the trade in price "to take the A frame off " If there is anyone out there looking for a tow car we would appreciate a call. We are looking at offers around 5000. This is the going rate on e bay for this car without the mod.


----------

